# ICQ - iCar Asia



## System (10 September 2012)

iCar Asia Limited (ICQ) is an owner and distributor of motor vehicle classifieds and content websites across Asia.

http://www.icarasia.com


----------



## db94 (12 February 2014)

broken outta the wedge. Very bullish


----------



## db94 (21 February 2014)

now at $1.05. would have been a nice buy


----------



## swarve78 (6 March 2014)

Hi db94,

i really like the simplicity of the chart your used below.  I'm just getting into charting.

Can you tell me what platform you used to generate it?

thanks

Chris

PS, ICQ looking even better now...



db94 said:


> View attachment 56913
> 
> 
> now at $1.05. would have been a nice buy


----------



## torsim (6 March 2014)

swarve78 said:


> Hi db94,
> 
> i really like the simplicity of the chart your used below.  I'm just getting into charting.
> 
> ...




^ Its the Comsec charting platform plus perhaps paint/ photoshop


----------



## piggybank (6 March 2014)

*Market Cap:* $151,842,165
*Price Book Value:* 19.00
*PER*: -32.44


----------



## robusta (4 July 2015)

Capital raising presentation.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20150701/pdf/42zjz4fg08gv08.pdf

Growth looks intact and they say this should be the last raising until they hit break even in 2017

Retail holders get to participate in a 1 for 44 offer.


----------



## robusta (8 August 2015)

Interesting projections here from Jonathon Wilson

http://www.businessspectator.com.au/article/2015/8/7/markets/value-investor-kicking-icar-asias-tyres


----------



## greggles (11 January 2019)

Automotive portal network operator iCar Asia has seen its share price spike this morning following the release of its Appendix 4C for the final quarter of 2018. Here are the details:


> iCar Asia’s Q4 cash receipts  grows 36%, Thailand is EBITDA and cashflow positive
> 
> Thailand operations became EBITDA and cash flow positive in December.
> 
> ...




That certainly sounds good, but further on in the announcement is this illustration:






The reality is that ICQ is still operating at a loss. Last quarter that loss was a little less, only $2.5 million, but a loss nonetheless. So given that is the case, I'm a little surprised by the market's positive reaction to today's announcement. ICQ is currently up a substantial 53.85% to 20c.






I'd certainly be keeping my distance from ICQ until it has demonstrated that it on track to operate profitably. With its continuing operating losses, it's inevitable that they will need to raise more capital and that will continue to keep a lid on the share price.


----------



## greggles (19 September 2019)

greggles said:


> I'd certainly be keeping my distance from ICQ until it has demonstrated that it on track to operate profitably. With its continuing operating losses, it's inevitable that they will need to raise more capital and that will continue to keep a lid on the share price.




iCar Asia up from 16c to 27c in the last couple of weeks, breaking through resistance at 25c today.

On 22 August the company said it was progressing towards profitability with strong 1H 2019 results, specifically a 20% growth in revenue and a decrease in operating expenses of 9%. Its operating losses are continuing but are getting smaller and the company is now anticipating EBITDA break even by the end of 2019.

Its balance sheet has been strengthened recently through the receipt of $7.67 million in funds from the exercise of options.

This morning ICQ announced that it has entered into a binding agreement to acquire Carmudi Indonesia for US$3 million (approximately A$4.4 million). The acquisition is expected to double its Indonesian business revenues and increase growth rates. 

Well it certainly sounds like things are improving for ICQ. If they can get to EBITDA break even by the end of this year they might be due for a re-rate.


----------



## barney (19 September 2019)

greggles said:


> Well it certainly sounds like things are improving for ICQ. If they can get to EBITDA break even by the end of this year they might be due for a re-rate



Thanks Greg …… …… Buy on the 50% retrace from here .....


----------



## peter2 (15 January 2020)

Forgive me for the messy charts as they're under-improvement. I've added a modified CAM strategy (blue, green yellow arrows) indicator to them but haven't worked out how to colour code the price bars yet. 

ICG: _Monthly_, this chart shows the significance of the resistance level at 0.30. It's over three years long. 
_Weekly_: Price is hovering around 0.30 and is showing me upward pressure on the price. 
_Daily chart_: I try to buy some at a price that I thought would be easy to get but I only got 1/10 of my parcel that day. Raised it a little on the next day but as you can see it took off without me. 

Next day: ASX speed ticket query was issued. "_I know nothing_" was the response.
Next day: ICG reports record qrtly cash receipts.  

Clearly someone knew of the report details days before the release. The ASX can't do anything and I get nothing for a timely chart analysis.


----------



## Skate (15 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Forgive me for the messy charts as they're under-improvement. *I've added a modified CAM strategy *(blue, green yellow arrows) indicator to them but haven't worked out how to colour code the price bars yet.




*Disclosure*
@peter2 I trade two versions of the CAM Strategy - version (1) is true to the original post in my repository of strategies. Version (2) I've sharpened up the exit to get the first major move whereas Version (1) will hold the trend to the end. I'll post up a chart of both. I have not spoken about version (2) it would just complicate things. The charts indicate where the move was entered by both.

*CAM Version (1) holds the trend to the end*








*The 2nd Version of the CAM enters the **initial** move & EXITS quickly when the move is **uninspiring**.*






Skate.


----------



## rnr (15 January 2020)

peter2 said:


> Forgive me for the messy charts as they're under-improvement. I've added a modified CAM strategy (blue, green yellow arrows) indicator to them *but haven't worked out how to colour code the price bars yet*.




Hi @peter2,

Given that the bars are either RED or BLUE in colour it could be fair to assume that the SuperTrend indicator is programmatically controlling the colour of each bar.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

I amuses me that before the pandemic gov'ts were encouraging the public to use public transport, now they're asking people to use their own cars to reduce public transport crowds. This change has been good for the used car industry. Used cars prices are holding up well and online cars sales companies are seeing increased activity (see chart of *CAR* - Carsales). 

*ICQ* - online car company in Malaysia, Thailand and Indonesia. 

I've been waiting to see evidence of demand in ICQ for some time. I thought we were off to the races when price got above 0.035 in Sept 20 but price was sold off quite quickly. Another surge in demand has started and I've taken a spec position. Target at high high near 0.45.


----------



## peter2 (30 October 2020)

"cowabunga" dudes.  ICQ hit target (0.45) two days after my post.  Seems I've a few notices to read.


----------



## barney (30 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> "cowabunga" dudes.  ICQ hit target (0.45) two days after my post.  Seems I've a few notices to read.




Always great when a plan comes together Pete  .... well done ... and your shout! 

ps. Even better when you get a runner on Friday ... it kind of improves your weekend


----------



## System (15 February 2022)

On February 11th, 2022, iCar Asia Limited (ICQ) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the plan of arrangement between ICQ and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in ICQ by Carsome Group Pte. Ltd.
.


----------

